# TT Pro 500 G2 EXP Reviews



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Could you please tell me the good and the not so good about this collar?


----------



## Texas star (Mar 29, 2009)

I have had one for 6months and I think it's the best collar around there is nothing bad about it the collar has never let me down


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Good: charge lasts forever, you have total control of stim levels and can operate it without looking at it, keeping your eyes on the dog. Ultra dependable. Made in the US of A. 

Bad: The transmitter is not actually waterproof, it is water resistant. However, TT will take care of you if there is a problem. I know of only 2 people (me and a partner) that have had a waterproof issue out of the unviverse of TT users. Other than that, I can't find an issue with it. The "tone button" is in a funny place, but I never use that anyway.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I have little complaint about mine. Switched about 6 months ago from a Flyway because I had a dog in for training that needed the flexibility the constant stim levels. Only issued I had was accidently knocking the EXP switch off of the setting for the dog I'm working. But I've been trying to re-train myself on that. And I'm still not real used to the smaller transmitter after having used the old style, larger ones that came with the XLS series.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brad B said:


> I have little complaint about mine. Switched about 6 months ago from a Flyway because I had a dog in for training that needed the flexibility the constant stim levels. Only issued I had was accidently knocking the EXP switch off of the setting for the dog I'm working. But I've been trying to re-train myself on that. And I'm still not real used to the smaller transmitter after having used the old style, larger ones that came with the XLS series.


I got started using a longer tube style as well. If you're used to sliding it in your back pocket and being ready to use when you pull it out, you're going to have the toggles get switched into the wrong positions. With the cont/mom toggle, not such a big deal. But with the EXP switch, it can result in poor timing or in the wrong dog gettng a correction.

I've had to get in a habit of constantly touching the toggles when I'm using the collar to make sure they are set right. It's become automatic to me, just like knowing the safety is "on" when using a shotgun. My standard setup is Up and Up with both toggles. This equals "momentary or nick" and "black collar". 

Battery. It twists on the bottom and can twist off. If it twists partially off due to dropping, it can give poor contact and create operation problems. It is possible to attach the battery backwards, with TT logo facing the back instead of TT logo facing the frontside. This can damage the unit. 

I have my battery wrapped with reflective electrical tape. This keeps the battery lined-up, makes my transmittter easily discernible from my buddies' when group training, and allows me to shine a field with a spotlight to find a dropped transmitter quickly in the dark.

I am quite happy with mine.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I got started using a longer tube style as well. If you're used to sliding it in your back pocket and being ready to use when you pull it out, you're going to have the toggles get switched into the wrong positions. With the cont/mom toggle, not such a big deal. But with the EXP switch, it can result in poor timing or in the wrong dog gettng a correction.
> 
> I've had to get in a habit of constantly touching the toggles when I'm using the collar to make sure they are set right. It's become automatic to me, just like knowing the safety is "on" when using a shotgun. My standard setup is Up and Up with both toggles. This equals "momentary or nick" and "black collar".
> 
> ...


I've learned the same tricks too Chris. But I'll look at adding the tape idea. Thanks.


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

What holster do you like?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Hoosier said:


> What holster do you like?


 
Don't use one. Just another thing to keep up with and all the pants I wear have pockets.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

My personal feeling is that if you don't have your transmitter in your hand, there's no sense having your transmitter.

Timing is key, and that's the whole reason I got away from the Amish thing.

Holster-schmolster.... Chris


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

My feelings too Chris. The people I see with holsters are ALWAYS late with the correction. If the dog is in the field, the transmitter is in the hand. The gentleman responsible for getting me started in all this constantly had to remind me to "get your whistle in your mouth and your transmitter in your hand".


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't use a holster for everyday training, it's in my hand. But while hunting I do use a holster so I don't loose the transmitter.
Joe


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

Desire Dogs said:


> I don't use a holster for everyday training, it's in my hand. But while hunting I do use a holster so I don't loose the transmitter.
> Joe


That's what I need one for. I think I found one I like.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd like one for hunting also.

What did you find Tremayne?

Holster schmolster...I want one!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

This is the holster that I use:
http://www.teamtakeem.com/altProducts.aspx?CategoryID=15&did=2&DepartmentIndex=6
Joe


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.gundogsonline.com/dog-training-collars/tritronics/tri-tronics-pro-holster.html

I think I like this one it seems pretty versatile, though I would prefer one in leather.


----------

